# mysql connector Installation



## Burningwave (7. September 2005)

Heyho,

ich brauch mal ne Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung fürs Installieren vom mysqlconnector in Verbindung mittm java...
Mein Problem ist, dass ich das Ganze übern putty machen muss. Betriebssystem ist Debian 3.1, ich bin in Linux nicht so "gebildet" (kurz: ich versteh nur Bahnhof), deswegen für Dummies bitte 

MfG

Flip


----------

